# breathing FGMO fumes



## Drone On (Mar 19, 2005)

After doning breathing protection, goggles and a bee veil, not being able to see I tripped over my own feet and ripped off the protection so as not to break a leg. How toxic are the fumes to our lungs? I notice that the fogger fills our pasture with a cloud of fog and my suit has a lingering scent of thymol.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

FGMO fog (by itself) is not at all toxic. But any oil (even chemically inert oils) are bad for your lungs. I would be sure to stand upwind. I never wore any protection when using FGMO, but a dust mask probably would have been wise. The main thing is to stand upwind. If the fumes look like they are coming at you, hold your breath and walk at 90 to the "cloud". If you're doing it a lot, then the protective gear would make some sense.

As to the thymol, I know nothing of its danger to you breathing it.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I have been using FGMO for many years and the added Thymol for 1 1/2 years. If you read Dr. R's reports on FGMO he warned that you should not breath the fog when he first gave us the instructions on how to use it. I agree with Michael on the danger of berathing the oil and I do not know of any problems of Thymol being toxic. I'm still here after using FGMO/Thymol for over a year. Yes the fogger causes a cloud of fog and it does have a Listerine smell to it but I do know for a fact that the fog does work. Please do not blame FGMO/Thymol for your lack of experence.
Clint


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

"Please do not blame FGMO/Thymol for your lack of experence."

No offense Clint, but reading and re-reading drones post I couldn't find any blame being laid there.

As to breathing the fog....... not a good idea for sure. I use a respirator rated for vapors when doing it. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

When Dr. R originaly posted his method he stated to stand up wind and NOT to breath in the vapors from the FGMO or to ware a filter mask or resporator when foging. I think that was deleted when he asked to have his papers removed from the board after some people were so disrespectful to him.
Clint


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Clint. A resprirator is always a good precaution when spraying or fogging anything.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Intermediate sized mineral oil droplets, like asbestos, are virtually impossible for your lungs to remove. Instead, your body will chronically attempt to encapsulate the oil in inflammatory tissue. From a beekeeeper's standpoint, fogging is potentially more dangerous than Apistan. Take every precaution not to breath the stuff.

[ April 18, 2006, 12:49 PM: Message edited by: Aspera ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I wasn't aware of oil droplets doing that Aspera. All the more reason to slap on a very good respirator. Thanks


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

This has been discussed on this board in the past. Some of the more prominant FGMO users at the time felt that taking such a precaution was over the top. I well recall the posts of "I have been fogging for X number of years and I am just fine". Silly really. Aspera is dead right - respirators are your friend.

Keith


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I have heard the same "X number of years and I am just fine" used for smoking cigarettes as well.

Use a respirator. They are less than $20 for a 3M one suitable for vapors at any auto body supply.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I have also heard the same "non-reversible" damage story about breathing gasoline fumes, but have not known any gas station attendants who died from over-exposure while pumping gas.

I also smoked for 45 years before quitting 8 years ago. Never died more than twice from it.

I will continue fogging and moving on before the fog gets too far out of the hive and into my face.


----------



## brent.roberts (Dec 31, 2005)

I just posted this in "thymol source" discussion by mistake but you would be well off to stand at 90 degrees to the wind when fogging. If you stand with the fogger downwind, you will frequently get fogged yourself as the eddy behind your body will swirl the fog into your face. The strong the wind the worse.

Stand to the side and let some fresh air pass between you and the fogger. If you smell it ... it's too late.

I used to race offshore sailboats and in a big wind, when you stood on the stern to pee, you would get your own urine swirled into your face.
Turn sideways a bit and it never hit your face.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Jeeeeeezzzzzzzz Brent..... the urine story is just too much information


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Sounds to me like he's just p^(*%#%& in the wind...   I'm neither going to fog nor work the bees when it's overly windy.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

"but have not known any gas station attendants who died from over-exposure while pumping gas."

Do you know a statistically relevant number of gas station attendants?

Keith


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

"when you stood on the stern to pee, you would get your own urine swirled into your face. Turn sideways a bit and it never hit your face."

Just out of curiosity - how many times did you try it before you learned to turn sideways . . .  

Keith

[ April 20, 2006, 11:28 AM: Message edited by: kgbenson ]


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>Do you know a statistically relevant number of gas station attendants?<<<<

Yeah, ME, the only statistic I am concerned with...


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

You, sir, are merely a data point.

   

Keith


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

OK, KG, I surrender..You win.

Just Pleeeesse don't hit me no mo'....


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

LOL - where in NC are you? Near Brushy Mountain Bee Supply?

Keith


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

No, 60 miles straight north of Rockingham on Hwy. 220.


----------



## brent.roberts (Dec 31, 2005)

Re standing on the stern and p&^%$

Less than once. First you turn your head away and insticts take over, so you only get a little on the side of the splash gear.

At least with the fogger it is a few feet from you. Can't do that on the stern unless you especially well endowed !

This we can drop this now.


----------

